# Scout Handle Mod



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I've been a little bit hesitant to buy the scout because I really didn't like the handle but I couldn't resist for too long because it is so convenient and versatile. Since it doesn't cost an arm and a leg I figured could just mod it a little bit.

Removed the rubber handle.

Sanded the handle to make a little bit more square.

Wrapped the handle with flat paracord.

Added a cord lock to the lanyard.

Painted the back of the screws black so it blends in.

Sanded a little bit to make pinch grip more comfortable.















Work in progress shots:





























I flattened it a little bit on the sides too but I forget to take pictures of it before I put paracord on it...

Anyways... I didn't do a lot but I like it a lot more so I hope someone else gets inspired by this post. Always nice to have an extra slingshot you don't have to be careful with


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I can't help but wonder if you even bothered to shoot it with the handle on it. That palm swell is so perfectly ergonomic I find it hard to believe if you had actually used it you'd have removed it.


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Phoul Mouth said:


> I can't help but wonder if you even bothered to shoot it with the handle on it. That palm swell is so perfectly ergonomic I find it hard to believe if you had actually used it you'd have removed it.


Nope, It was 100% an esthetic choice that I decided on before even getting it. I will agree that keeping the handle is a good idea if you want to switch been different shooting styles and there is nothing wrong with the feeling of it, but I'm going for TTF + pinch grip so rubber handle or not doesn't make much difference.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I like mine the way it is but I do switch which sides I put the bands on because I like it both ways and sometimes like a change


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

ggustafsson said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help but wonder if you even bothered to shoot it with the handle on it. That palm swell is so perfectly ergonomic I find it hard to believe if you had actually used it you'd have removed it.
> ...


I disagree completely. I shoot pinch grip TTF and the handle makes a huge difference for me.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

ggustafsson said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help but wonder if you even bothered to shoot it with the handle on it. That palm swell is so perfectly ergonomic I find it hard to believe if you had actually used it you'd have removed it.
> ...


 i did the same thing. Forget what anybody says about this being perfect or that.. its yours now. I did the same and gave it more of a curve where the handle was. Some hockey tape.. and it feels great. Better than before.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

And the scout.. imo.. dedicated thumb brace shooter. Yea they say it can be this. Nah. Its the most awesome thumb brace shooter ive ever used. Especially ttf


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Phoul Mouth said:


> ggustafsson said:
> 
> 
> > Phoul Mouth said:
> ...


Maybe you got bigger hands than me  I've got one and a half finger on the handle. And I still got a handle so no big deal 



pult421 said:


> ggustafsson said:
> 
> 
> > Phoul Mouth said:
> ...


I didn't even think about tape! Hockey tape would definitely be a lot better than paracord in this case.

Hmmm... Now I must get my hands on a hockey stick and turn the blade into a PFS with some tape on it


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm sold on the hockey tape idea so I'll buy a roll and replace the paracord during the weekend. I think it will both look and feel better. Will post some new pictures when it's done!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> I can't help but wonder if you even bothered to shoot it with the handle on it. That palm swell is so perfectly ergonomic I find it hard to believe if you had actually used it you'd have removed it.


Dude, why so judgmental and negative all the time?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

JTslinger said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help but wonder if you even bothered to shoot it with the handle on it. That palm swell is so perfectly ergonomic I find it hard to believe if you had actually used it you'd have removed it.
> ...


 word up yo.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Comfortable to one doesn't mean comfortable to all. Weirdly, hands come in different sizes.

If anyone new to the game asks me what slingshot to buy I point them toward the Scout. It's a fantastic all rounder. Let's people decide what style they like the most. Having said that I myself don't find it super comfortable. To me it feels like the handle is on backwards.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

i saw this modification as an inspiration. Nathan does it in a vid and i think Tremo (?!) mod his Scoutgrip too. 

Perhaps Phoul Mouth likes his Scout like it is and couldnt understand it realy...? 

But in a way You are right JT...here some people around, if i read their names, i know there could be trouble around. :huh:

B)

Rip


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Amen!


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Comfortable to one doesn't mean comfortable to all. Weirdly, hands come in different sizes.
> 
> If anyone new to the game asks me what slingshot to buy I point them toward the Scout. It's a fantastic all rounder. Let's people decide what style they like the most. Having said that I myself don't find it super comfortable. To me it feels like the handle is on backwards.


Yeah, I would recommend it to everyone no matter what experience. This is not my main shooter but it is nice to have a slingshot to lend out and the Flip Clip <3 is just great when experimenting with different bands.


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Got some hockey tape in the mail today 

The result isn't perfect but it is good enough. If I could turn back time I would do it again but I wouldn't have modified the shape of the handle, I think it would be easier to put on the tape if I hadn't.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like it. Looks like the tape makes it sure not to slip around in the hand. Looks comfortable.


----------

